# March/April Meeting?



## jonathan03 (Oct 20, 2005)

I was just wondering when the next meeting was and what topics will be covered? Is there a meeting coming up anytime soon?


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah its under the sticky " Future meeting Locations and topics" Here is the information for this months meeting.
March - Saturday, March 24th, 2pm. Matt's (matpat) House in Centerville, Shrimp


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Matt, if you're going to have any snacks (not required, of course), you might consider NOT having shrimp for a snack at the meeting!!!


----------



## jonathan03 (Oct 20, 2005)

Ok thanks. I missed that becuase I looked at the second page. Didn't know that the first post was edited.

How do I sign up and how do I get there?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Jonathan, I sent you an e-mail with directions to my house a few minutes ago


----------

